# Multi room viewer should be able to delete when done viewing



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

After I view a show from a "satellite" tivo, I can delete it. I would like to be able to also delete the source from the master tivo that it came from.

pete


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree, it would be nice to have more control between networked TiVos. 

1) Delete (as mentioned by NewYorkLaw) 

2) Manipulate Season Passes or scheduled recordings. If I want to record a program and there is a conflict on one TiVo, then search the other TiVo for the program. Currently if there is a conflict I have to walk upstairs, turn on the TV and search for the program again. 

3) Transfer flexibility, tell the TiVo to transfer a recording to another TiVo or a PC.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, those are also good suggestions.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Frankenstien said:


> I agree, it would be nice to have more control between networked TiVos.
> 
> 1) Delete (as mentioned by NewYorkLaw)
> 
> ...


All of these would help greatly in setting up MRV enabled Tivos, NOT connected to a television, as NAS.


----------



## hkancyr (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, I too have wanted to be able to manage any TiVo on the network from any other TiVo. I hope they(TiVo) are listening.


----------

